# Raccoon feed remains an annual tradition



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

In Wis. community, raccoon feed remains an annual tradition

DELAFIELD, Wis. - (KRT) - The raccoons hunted over the fall and winter have been defrosted, cut up and soaked in brine. Choppers and dicers have hacked up apples, celery, carrots and onions to roast with the meat.
And several hundred people are preparing to crowd the American Legion post here Saturday for an annual opportunity to dine on critters that misguided urbanites might consider vermin.
Started by a barber as a fund-raiser for youth sports, the Tom McNulty **** Feed will open for the 78th year under the guidance of his widow, Lillian McNulty, and a cohort of military veterans and other volunteers.

http://www.kansascity.com/mld/kansascity/news/nation/10762350.htm


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

It's been since about 1980 since I had a cooked raccoon.
Wasn't all bad either.


----------

